# Cannot play MSN Spades Online



## mel61 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm a retired nan and fills my time gaming at zone.msn.com/en/spades/zpadefault.htm

Sine about 2 months I can no longer get connected to a game, I get to the game, cards get distibtributed, and after the 1st move game freezes.

I switched to Yahoo Games , and I have no problem there except for the low qualty graphics and small format cards.( Not very suitable for the elderly)

I tried all sorts of fixes including reformating but alas nothing worked. It sounds to me that MSN is down. I wrote to them several times but no one bothered to reply.

My OS: XP SP3, CPU 2800 Intel Original, 1 GB of RAM, 40 GB HD for OS, IE8 with all the Updates as my copy of Windows is Genuine. At last I got a fast DSL Internet Connection.

Would any one help me plz?
Thanks


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!
Are you still having this issue? The most likely scenario appears to be that msn.com was down.


----------



## mel61 (Jan 26, 2012)

Jason09 said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF!
> Are you still having this issue? The most likely scenario appears to be that msn.com was down.


 Problem persists with Spades, while I could play 1 game or 2 of Hearts and then game freezes again.
This assures me that my OS system is OK and the bug is somwhere betwen my ISP and MSN gaming Zone.
Will be grateful if anyone could get to MSN spades online and give us a feedback whether he could play the game or not.
Thanks for your interest my friend!


----------

